# Where is Waldo



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

The minute I take my eyes off her . .


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

That's hysterical and so cute! What a great picture.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's well hidden, cute. 

Your flowers are beautiful.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

That is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

